# This one is for the guys in here....Females you can look too....



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

THE ABC'S OF EX-GIRLFRIENDS

A 
is for Arteries.
You know, the things that your ex-girlfriend ripped out because she really didn't care for you you twit she was only after your money and could have given a shit about you.

B
is for Bitter. Who, me?? No way. I really hope things between them do work out. I hope they get married and have 2 children that are little devils and her hips get huge and his eyebrows finally grow completely together and they get fat and old together and then DIE!! 

C
is for Call ya later.She won't. She never has before. 

D
is for Dumped. Does D need to be explained? 

E
is for Eating like a pig. Remember when you took her out and she said "I'm not hungry" so you figured you could take her to a nice place because you were able to afford a nice meal at this fine restaurant. Then she ate more than your Uncle Roy (you remember Uncle Roy the one with the mustard stains on everything). So you flip the bill and are broke for the next two weeks and she wonders why you were unable to call her that week and go see movies. 

F
is for Friends. That is what she just wants to be. As if you can even stand to look at her. 

G
is for Gun. And yes there is a waiting period.

H
is for Horny. Remember when she looked nice and even had a personality? Well, you figure it out. 

I
stands for I still hate her. Odds are I always will, unless she calls me and offers me favors. 

J
stands for Jim. This is her new boyfriend. Doesn't Jim have a nice car ? Doesn't Jim have a good job? Why does Jim want to date her? I think Jim could do much better. I hate Jim. Jim is my mortal enemy. 

K
stands for Kill. 

L
is for Love. It's a great euphoric feeling that exists between two people and is shared upon by both parties. 

L
is also for Lunatic. Lunatics are crazy. Lunatics are the last people that actually believe in love. 

M
stands for Mephistophiles. That is who she worked for.

N
stands for Necropheliac. She didn't move very much, did she? 

O
is for On top. When on top she has another O word. 

P
is for Pill. She said she was on it. She lied. She is now sueing you for a few hundred bucks a month. 

Q 
is for Quitter. She couldn't last. 

R 
is for Rich little Bi**h. She bought my love but I paid for it. 

S
stands for Suffer. That's what she made me do.

T 
is for torture. Torture is what she did. She tortured you with the truth. She also tortured you with lies. 

U
is for Understatement. Saying you hate that bi**h is an understatement. 

V 
is for Voluptuous. That is the primamry reason you were dating her in the first place. 

W 
stands for Whine. She was a pro at this. 

X 
is for Xylophone. Because X is always for xylophone. 

Y 
stands for You suck! Remember when she yelled that at you. 

Z 
stands for ZIPPER. This is what you got your hair stuck in while trying to get dressed too quickly while she yelled "QUICK! They're home!"

.
stands for period. Which is a couple of weeks late, because she lied to you about taking what P stands for. It also means you won't get any for a week.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

you sound a little bitter........it is a two way street. Have you heard that one too?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

lmao im not bitter, im engaged.....im just bored the teacher is explaining stuff that i already learned so im just postin dumb stuff.......thats what dummies do post dumb stuff


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Lmao that was funny!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> lmao im not bitter, im engaged.....im just bored the teacher is explaining stuff that i already learned so im just postin dumb stuff.......thats what dummies do post dumb stuff


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> lmao im not bitter, im engaged.....im just bored the teacher is explaining stuff that i already learned so im just postin dumb stuff.......thats what dummies do post dumb stuff


do dummies also think that there are two L's in the alphabet. lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

cass0407 said:


> do dummies also think that there are two L's in the alphabet. lol


lmaooo i just noticed that......hey i didnt write this......


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> lmao im not bitter, im engaged.....im just bored the teacher is explaining stuff that i already learned so im just postin dumb stuff.......thats what dummies do post dumb stuff


We should ask if gopitbull can make a dummie forum.. and you can be the king!!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> We should ask if gopitbull can make a dummie forum.. and you can be the king!!


when did u become a comedian?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Wow people are nice in this forum!!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Wow people are nice in this forum!!


 yeah i noticed that


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> yeah i noticed that


We are just all joking around, don't take it personal!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

cass0407 said:


> We are just all joking around, don't take it personal!


trust me im not.....me n staffs r cool


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

That was cute, it opened strongly, but got a bit lame halfway through.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i thought the same thing^^^^^f it i was bored


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Funny.......


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

ha that waas funny, good read....and razor_edge u got too much time on your hands lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> ha that waas funny, good read....and razor_edge u got too much time on your hands lol


no SHNIKES my man.....im about to start getting unemployment checks and i go to school full time


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

haha man would that be nice maybe i could stop haven to eat roman and a keystone light for luch everyday while im in college


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ramen noodles are the sh*t man....add a lil bit of lime juice, some hot sauce and BAAM u got a tasty lunch


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

HAHA yea i cant complain i dont mind eatin em i put hot sauce on them (yes i know yall are think of course he would hes mex if u seen my pic lol) but yea i hear ya on the hot sauce!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> HAHA yea i cant complain i dont mind eatin em i put hot sauce on them (yes i know yall are think of course he would hes mex if u seen my pic lol) but yea i hear ya on the hot sauce!


i hang around with nothin but mexicans and el salvadorians, they showed me wassup and its good....im go make sum right now


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> ramen noodles are the sh*t man....add a lil bit of lime juice, some hot sauce and BAAM u got a tasty lunch


My son ate tons of those things in Iraq that we sent him. 
He said he could write a recipe book on how to make them taste better. :rofl:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> My son ate tons of those things in Iraq that we sent him.
> He said he could write a recipe book on how to make them taste better. :rofl:


i bet man, i know when im real hungry i put boiled chicken in there, seasoning, man i do all kind of stuff with it, make spread......its makin me hungry thinkin about it......u never tried it urself PMD ???


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> i bet man, i know when im real hungry i put boiled chicken in there, seasoning, man i do all kind of stuff with it, make spread......its makin me hungry thinkin about it......u never tried it urself PMD ???


I have eaten a lot of them myself but they don't really appeal to me.
I want real food when I eat not a package of dehydrated $.30 noodles. :rofl:


----------

